# Drivers for HP Pavilion 533w



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

I need to drivers for the sound card ( Multimedia Audio Controller ) and the USB. Again, its for the HP Pavilion 533w model and Windows XP


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/softwa...osoft Windows XP&sw_lang=en&pagetype=software

No Drivers listed for either of the 2, which means Windows has drivers or there are no newer drivers then those on the CD.

But this is the motherboard: http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/docume...hppavilion90862&docName=bph07845&cat=prodinfo

So try here: http://www.asus.com/support/download/download.aspx

No exact match but plently of P4x533(-x) boards, try to match up the specs of your mobo to one of those and you may get lucky.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Still same problems. No solution, anything else?


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

What's the nature of the problem? No Sound, big cloud of smoke bellowing from computer.  Details please. Is the problem with one program or all? The more info you can provide about the problem the easier it will be to give advice, otherwise it's just blind guessing.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

No Sounds for ANYTHING, where sound should be, its a Beep. I reformatted my hard drive, and took the drivers with it, and I dont have a CD for the drivers. All I need are drivers. And then im a happy man.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Some guy told me something about HP Tools..... I formatted the drive so I dont have that...but if I could find out how to get it.... it may just help? Maybe??


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The 533w uses the Intel 845GL chipset. Go to intel and download the drivers there.

http://www.intel.com/design/nav/download.htm


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

I WANT MY SOUND AND MY USB FIXED! NOT MY GRAPHICS CARD! All that did was fix my graphics card. I just want to hear sounds coming from my computer.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

help me with this problem, I need my sounds, it hurts me when I dont hear sounds. Sound Drivers anyone?


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Do you still have the disks that came with the PC... they should be on there...

If not run this program... http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

This will tell the make and model of your sound card and USB... as soon as you know... go that manufacture website and download them...

If you can't find it that way... then use the AIDA32 again to find the make and model of the motherboard... then go to motherboard website and download the appropriate drivers.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

personal?


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Enterprise... its more detailed


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Intel 82801DB(M) ICH4(-M) - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]	PCI

*Looks like an idiot* WHat now?


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Whats the make and model of the motherboard. 
Its in the motherboard-->motherboard section


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

I believe one guy told me.....Intel 845GL chipset


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

OK... that is the chipset of the motherboard... several companies used that chipset when they built the boards.

In the motherbaord section of AIDA32, click motherboard again...
In the motherboard properties section... I would like you post the motherboard ID and the motherboard name.

G


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	11/05/2002-I845G/ICH4/IT8708-P4G533LA
Motherboard Name	Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	400 MHz
Bandwidth	3200 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	133 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	2133 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Hub Interface
Bus Width	8-bit
Real Clock	67 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	267 MB/s


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

to say, everyone helping me out, mainly this one guy, I love you guys


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Go to the Computer > Summary page in AIDE32 and look at the Multimedia entry. Hover the cursor over the Audio Adapter's name, and see if it will give you a "Download Driver" link. if it will click it.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Dude, it wont let me download them. It maybe a lil too much to ask, but could you D/L them and send them to me via Email. My Email addy is [email protected], the link for the drivers is http://www.intel.com/labs/media/audio/index.htm . If possible, thanks a bunch


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Go Here:
http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/va/va_drive.htm
Download the Integrated Audio.

You need to calm down. I gave you the correct link the first time you just didn't search hard enough. I dont like holding peoples hands.


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

I just found this on HP Support:
http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/document.jhtml?lc=en&docName=bph07845&prodId=hppavilion90862

Give MB make ASUS and Model p4g533, but notice the serial number Note at top.

Here's where to find Troubleshooting and driver info on HP

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/document.jhtml?lc=en&docName=bph07154&prodId=hppavilion90862

But I still can't find ANY drivers for download, HP, ASUS, nobody has them. Sorry, but just can't find them. The sites probably haven't updated their driver files. You'll probably have to keep checking back with HP and ASUS until they update their drivers.

You could contact HP and see if they'll email the drivers. That's about the only way I can see to get them, if you can't find them on the hard drive or the install disks.


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

I think I may have found something, but I need the serial number letters mentioned on the HP Site to verify something.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

jsngjjd


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

This site might be of help to you also!
Good luck!

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/t1017244248

WEBFISH


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you, but it doesnt help any


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok, This IS NOT a listed driver for your motherboard, it's NOT listed by ASUS, or HP. It's a workaround I got from another site by matching the audio codec's.

I can't say whether it will work or make thing much worse. If you proceed, it's at your OWN RISK.

Go to http://www.asus.com/support/download/download.aspx and do a search for "adiwdm_3520.zip" and download the XP drivers

But remember it may not work. And could make things worse.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Correct giskard, this guy doesnt know what he's posting. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I was not trying to hurt anyones feelings, just help!
I am not sure if that was meant for me or not!
But your insults are worse?

WEBFISH
Peace


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

1. I was mistaken, I thought you were trying to be awesome and call me a webfish, like it was an insult.
B. I wasnt trying to insult you, I dont see how you could of thought anything I said was an insult.
and...
. I edited it out, so no hard feelings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

Peace to you!
And have a great day!
I am new to this Tech help environment
So my ediquette and knowledge is limited so far!
But I do like to help!
Just not sure how to go about it quite right yet!

WEBFISH
PEACE TO ALL


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Someguy, you might want to edit post 24 and remove everything but the mx. That's all I wanted and I don't think you want your ser# on the web


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://developer.intel.com/design/motherbd/va/va_drive.htm

Did you try this yet.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

It says that Device Obect not detected.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

Correct, we wouldnt want THAT around the net, now would we, lol


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

The Compressed foler is invalid or corrupted... Thats the message I got from that file you told to me D/L


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

OK try here. http://ftp.cizgi.com.tr/ASUS/misc/audio/adi/


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Heya Ninja,

Just want to let you know I'm out of ideas as to where to go next with this... Some other people have taken interest in your dilemna so I will post all future ideas here.

Good luck and hang in there
G


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Try downloading it again. I have no problems downloading the Windows XP Integrated Sound driver and executing it.


I have done this several times on HP computers. Downloading the drivers straight from Intel has always worked.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

still no progress. Maybe its a network thing, lookat my network post


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry someguy haven't got time right now. Could google it and see if any other site will work. 

But your best bet is to try and find someone you know with a 533 and getting the drivers from them, or emailing HP they'll hopefully email you the drivers.


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

My brother downstairs has the same computer, how would I go about with thid driver copy?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

If THIS looks like you motherboard, then THIS should be the sound card drivers for it.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## SomeGuyinTX (Jul 10, 2003)

How would I go about taking drivers from one computer and putting it on mine, I dont have the CD and his computer is the same model


----------



## giskard (Jun 27, 2003)

Here's and article from HP about how to get or create a recovery CD for XP.

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/document.jhtml?lc=en&docName=bph07143

Once you create the CDs, I think you'll need four blank CDs, on his computer. Take them to your computer, and go to control panel and install the sound card using "Add new hardware" and select "have disk" when prompted. Just follow the prompts and it should copy the files to your computer.

I'd strongly suggest that you contact HP on the phone and get a copy of the recovery CDs for your computer, because you can't really be sure of the integrity of the "hidden partition" after the reformat.


----------

